# Looking for a nice training wheel - Mavic Cosmic Elite vs. Ksyrium Equipe



## frog1996 (Aug 19, 2003)

All - I am looking at either the Mavic Cosmic Elite or Ksyrium Equipe wheelset. I am looking for compliant wheelset...that isn't going to kill me on long rides like a racing wheelset. Thoughts? I am currently getting beat up on my long training rides on my Fulcrum 5's....


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

In my experience, wheels don't make a huge difference. Lower pressure can help a lot and I run a C2 rim (23mm wide) at lower pressure. A 25 tire helps too.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Neither. As looigi stated, a bigger tire/wider rim will be the best. If you must have a compliant wheel, look for lots of spokes and a shallow rim. Something like a Velocity Synergy with 32/36 spokes.


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

ultegra hubs 32 hole 3x with a shallow rim of your choice. Damn hard to beat the $$ to training wheel coefficient with that set.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

roadboy said:


> ultegra hubs 32 hole 3x with a shallow rim of your choice. Damn hard to beat the $$ to training wheel coefficient with that set.


+1

I own Equipe's & SSC-SL's. With same tires/pressure both are a bit rougher riding than my Ultegra/OP 32-spokes on long rides. And Ultegra hubs are less trouble than Mavic's plastic bushing-freehub design.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Oldteen said:


> +1
> Ultegra/OP 32-spokes on long rides. And Ultegra hubs are less trouble than Mavic's plastic bushing-freehub design.


And 25C tires. 

You won't look flashy or hip, but you'll be comfortable and the wheels will be more or less maintenance free.


----------

